# Stage Manager Agent?



## GBtimex (Nov 26, 2012)

To those in the Know.

I am but a humble stage manager who is currently working in the United Arab Emirates for a company that knows less about theatre than most people know about quantum physics. While I have agreed to work for this company the amount of work to run a (relatively) simple show is staggering. I have little support from the higher ups and a very inexperienced tech crew. While none of this is new to anyone who has ever done a show; and I accept that hard work and very long hours are part of the job. what I am not comfortable with is when my contract is blatantly violated. There is no Equity to protect me and my IATSE card is also just a nice decoration in my wallet right now. The only thing I have is myself and a few loyal cast members. I will not renew this contract unless massive changes are made. My question to you is this:

Is there an agent who represents Stage Managers and other technical people? 

While I can call a show, run a spot, fix a Mac 2000 and still explain knots and Richard the III to people; I can't negotiate a contract worth ****. Like so many of us I tend to undersell myself to get the job and hope for a raise later. Well, there are only so many 70 hour weeks I can work in a row before getting on a plane sounds pretty good. Does anyone have any suggestions to help with this? 

Thanks GBTimex


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 27, 2012)

Other than the unions you mentioned, there are no agents I am really aware of. And, even if you could find one, I would think that since your work is out of country, they would not really be of much help. Sounds like a terrible arrangement you might not really have any other option than to continue with the status quo, or pursue other work.

What does management say when you respectfully bring up the issues of them requiring you to go so above and beyond you agreed upon contract?

Good luck. I hope you can get it worked out.

~Dave


----------



## GBtimex (Nov 28, 2012)

Dave,

If ignorance was wealth these people would be Bill Gates, Steve Jobs and Oprah collectively. They often don't see what I do (minus the trash or other minor detail that is out of place) and have a VERY vague understanding of what a Stage Manager does. In fact just today I was told that the performers "do not report to you" and that my only job was to keep the show running. I am not sure how you can have those two thoughts in your head at the same time... 

In either event. Is there perhaps a person who knows contracts and or how to better work out a contract? Failing that is there someone from IASTE or Equity who could help out a guy who is really trying to make a good show work but really doesn't know how to protect his interests? 


Thanks,

GBTimex


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds like a terrible situation. It is hard to fight ignorance if the one party is unwilling to learn.

A stage manager is typically represented by Actor's Equity, not IATSE. If you do not have existing credits toward joining Equity, I would say they would not be in a position to represent you, especially if your performers are not under an equity contract. It is an all or nothing deal. If you are all collectively looking to organize, that might be a different story and worth contacting them about how you might be able to do so. It might not even be an option due to your location, depending on your actual arrangement.


Best of luck to you.
~Dave


----------



## museav (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you contracted with someone located here or someone in the UAE? If the latter then any Contract may be subject to UAE laws, which are likely very different and may make any Equity or other representation a moot point.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 28, 2012)

Give them my number, I'll be your agent. 

Seriously, it sounds like a really tough situation. Have you just recently begun working for them, and you can hope that things will change as time goes on, or have you been there a while, and this is definitely how things will always be? It sounds like you are in one of those nasty situations where you have to either suck it up and live with it, stand up and risk getting fired, or just walk. If they realize how valuable you are, you are in a position to negotiate more but if it hasn't been that long you probably have little leverage. 

Have you tried a carefully written, and VERY polite, letter to the boss saying, "When I was hired I expected to be a stage manager. This is what stage managers do: a, b, c Stage managers don't do: a, b, c I like working for this theater company but I feel mislead about the job description. If you want me to continue I want: a, b, c"


----------



## GBtimex (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks mate,

If things don't improve here I will take you up on that .

With UAE law all Trade Unions are forbidden. The logic here is that since less than 20 % of the population is native (as in UAE citizen) and none of them labor why would they need one? They import all of their workers from other countires and if you don't like the deal then you can leave (assuming the company does not hold on to your passport for your entire contract). Organizing here would most likely land me in jail in short order or deported.

Having worked in Texas for most of my life there is little oppurtunity to work Equity unless you are an actor. I have been IATSE for the last 5 years, and all of the places I have SMed are non union. What I am really hoping for is someone who knows the more bussines side of things and can point me in the right direction. Failing that I will give the guy (or gal!) a % of my check.

The company itself does not understand theatre at all in my own biased opinion. They view us as a unwanted, expensive drain on their money. the 6 day 48 hours a week that assigned me as never been once met (60 to 70 hours is my norm) and for the month of December they are taking away 3 of our 5 days off. Oh and I have no ASM to fill in for me, no TD to fix things and a running crew that makes a number so low I too embarrassed to post it. Life is not so great at the moment.

Is there a good place to see a list of typical things that fall under a stage managers responsibility? My boss does not seem to believe me when I tell him that some things are typical for a theatre and others not. Can you point a guy in the right direction?


Thanks,

GBtimex


----------



## DaveySimps (Nov 29, 2012)

GBtimex said:


> Is there a good place to see a list of typical things that fall under a stage managers responsibility? My boss does not seem to believe me when I tell him that some things are typical for a theatre and others not. Can you point a guy in the right direction?



Here are a few links that might be helpful: 

http://www.rochester.edu/college/eng/theatre/downloads/EquitySMDuties.pdf

SMA FAQ - What are the duties of a stage manager?


----------



## chawalang (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm sounds like a bad situation, I have had colleagues work in Macau and had very positive things to say about it. Unfortunately I think your seeing first hand how things go down in that part of the world. Your skill set and education don't matter and the fact that there are no unions is of no surprise to me. If you were in the states NLRB as well the previously mentioned unions would be your best bet for resources. The attitude is they import a lot of cheap desperate labor there from India and Pakistan. In my advice and it sucks to say this but I would buck up, shut up and ride it out. A friend of mine who is an SM is from Iran and honestly i don't think your going to change much in your situation with the culture there.


----------



## GBtimex (Nov 29, 2012)

Trust me that's the advice I have gotten from just about everyone. I am not setting out to change the world I simply want to have a few key people understand a bit better what it is we are trying to do out here. Rome wasn't built in a day and David was scuplted overnight. I know that little efforts over time add up to large effects. 

What I am really looking for is a way to logically, and respectfully show the folks above me that what they are doing won't be substainable. Small changes can make a huge difference to a show over the long term. 

Failing that I want to make sure that when the next round of contracts come up I am better protected (if I last that long). Cause if you can't fix the world you should at least make sure you gaining something besides Karma and Cortisol 

Thanks for the advice,

GBTimex


----------



## GBtimex (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet!

Thanks Davey.


----------



## Morte615 (Nov 29, 2012)

In a situation as bad as yours, your best bet is to look into a lawyer. A contract lawyer can look over a contract and see if there is anyway out of it for you. Also they can review a contract before you sign and explain everything to you in plain English. If you can find someone who has experiences in the entertainment field all the better. 
Also a letter sent from a legal office will often carry more weight then one you typed up at home. Though still try the polite letter first.


----------

